# Another Purple Heart awarded in Baghdad last night....t



## 1feral1 (1 Nov 2006)

So, there we were, my mate Mad Mick and I, down at the local expresso place here in our happy FOB. We were having some refreshment, discussing our days accomplishments.This place is nice, its new, it has a lounge upstairs, and tables downstairs, plus some plasma TV's blarring with Arab music videos. Its clean, and the owners are well mannered and respectful. I enjoy the relaxing times there, and I read the daily Stars and Stripes on occasion. Its close to Mazim's DVD shop, and Mohammad's mini-mall.

As we were getting ready to leave about 30 US soldiers came in, from E5 up to a full bird Colonel, he was sporting the Big Red 1 on his ACU uniform. They began to gather, and we were in the middle of it. It was then I noticed a Purple Heart medal and citation in his hand.

We were all asked to stand, and he thanked us for our Allied commitment into this war. The Colonel began to speak of a Spanish/American bloke, a Major Torres, and then had us all stand to attention when the Order was read out loud. I had never seen this before, so I found it very interesting. The history of the medal was read first. There among this honour, was two Aussie SNCOs standing among from what I was to learn, some very brave men indeed.

The medal was placed on Major Torres's chest, by the Colonel and Major Torres then he spoke for a few minutes on what had happened on 06 Jul 2006. They were invloved in an operation just a few minutes up the road from us, and had gathered up several insurgents who had been wounded in a firefight near a local mosque.

Although they had their AKs removed, one decided it was time to detonate a grenade he had been hiding. It was thrown at the feet of a crowd of soldiers, killing many, including Iraqi Army, and injuring many others. The Major began to speak of a fellow US soldier, who he said he did not know but worked with. His voice broke, and he said he was right there the exact moment this fellow warrior had passed away, right infront of him. There was nothing he could do, as he was seriously wounded also.

Major Torres ended up by saying, that family is most important, and during their final few months here in Iraq, he will do everything possible to ensure that all get home safe, and that what he had witnessed will always be with him for as long as he lives. he told us it changed him. He then thanked all those present for that day, and thanked them for saving his life, and getting him to the medical care he urgently needed.

The Major had been wounded almost 4 months ago, with shrapnel to his back and buttocks, and only returned to Iraq a few days back to complete is 1 yr tour of duty.

Well, I tell you, the hair on the back of my neck was standing up! It was an interesting evening to see this event, and to see how the US Forces give out one of these medals.

We all queued up to shake his hand, and I then spoke with a few fellow E7's on more details of that day. This all re-inforces the reality of this war, and its outcomes and how they personally affect each soldier, including us.

Tonight as I typed this out, a series of multiple rocket strikes (5) in the not so far distance has just happened. A deady gift from our insurgents. Yes, we are lucky indeed.

Meanwhile, just another day on the job in the FOB.


Regards from Baghdad,


Wes


----------



## Jacqueline (1 Nov 2006)




----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Nov 2006)

Nice account Wes. Attention to Orders is always announced prior to the reading of a promotion order or award of a decoration. Sounds like Major Torres was a lucky man. Keep your head down Wes and stay safe.


----------



## Red 6 (2 Nov 2006)

Thanks for the update Wes, and also for your service.

Mark


----------



## TorresDP (13 Dec 2011)

This is MAJ Torres (now LTC Torres). Friend of mine found this thread and sent it to me. I read your thread and appreciate the thoughts. Yes, I was lucky.


----------



## Good2Golf (13 Dec 2011)

Thank you for your continued service, and for your sacrifices as well as safeguarding the memory of those who made the ultimate sacrifice.  

Regards
G2G


----------



## armyvern (13 Dec 2011)

LTC Torres,

Thank you Sir for all that you do and for striving to do better in this world despite the costs.

And, congrats on the promotion!! Take care of you and yours.

Veronica


----------



## ReneeClaude (13 Dec 2011)

LTC Torres,

Thank you so much for your sacrifice and dedication sir.


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Dec 2011)

TorresDP said:
			
		

> This is MAJ Torres (now LTC Torres). Friend of mine found this thread and sent it to me. I read your thread and appreciate the thoughts. Yes, I was lucky.



In some ways, not as lucky as the people who witnessed this ceremony I reckon. Well done the Big Red One!


----------



## wildman0101 (30 Dec 2011)

Thank-you for your service Sir..   Cheer's Scoty B


----------

